

Ask HN: Where/How to find good contract/telecommute opportunities? - SABmore

I see the occasional post on here for jobs, but what other sites have you used to find good opportunities...especially contract/telecommute. Thanks.
======
paulhauggis
I'm looking for this myself. It's not easy. Most major job sites have a
telecommute option (so you can search for these kinds of jobs). Craigslist is
another good option.

